# hitting rocks



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

I know I am asking a lot of questions, but I relly want to do good this summer. Thanks for all of the help that everyone has given me. One more question though. If the carp are in a foot or two of water and it is rocky under them, what will happen to my arrow if i hit the rocks. They are more like pebbles, but it is still really hard ground.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

it will just dull the tip if its pebbles rocks on the other hand will snap a arrow if you hit it good also nocks have a tendency to break when the hit something hard so make sure you have extra nocks and some jackhammer replacement tips


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

a battery operated dremel tool works sweet to fix a tip real fast as well.


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

allright thanks, my stuff should be coming in a few days, and I want to hit the lakes during my spring break


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I had that problem big time my first year of bowfishing. I'd always shoot off a local bridge that had a really rocky bottom. It wasn't a problem in the early spring when the water was 5' deep, but June and July I had to bring a couple extra arrows with evey time I'd go shooting because they'd splinter with my high poundage bows.

Solution, low poundage bow for shallow shots + a ton of replacement tips or a good file/dremel tool.


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Try to shoot through the body of a fish before encountering said rocks. This will slow the arrow down some so as not to dull the tip quite as bad 
,....:beer:
Muzzy and Pirhana tips area good way to go. Quick and easy replacement, plus plenty of metal to resharpen them a few times.


----------

